# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  edilizia fatture senza iva

## kitiaram

Buongiorno, avrei un dubbio da sottoporvi.
Se ho un azienda con codice attività 28121, quindi costruisco infissi, il Signore che mi istalla le porte e le finestre e che ha un codice 45___, mi deve fare la fattura senza IVA (art.17)? può essere considerato subappaltatore?
oppure per essere appaltandte dovrei avere il codice 45____?
scusate ma sono confusa  :Confused:    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Lei ha detto che costruisce infissi. Ne deduco che lei non &#232; l'appaltatore o no ? Forse svolge anche quest'altra attivit&#224; ? Se non ricorre la seconda attivit&#224;,  credo non possa configurarsi quale sub-appalto l'incarico di installare gli infissi commissionato ad una terza azienda. Chi sarebbe l'appaltatore ? Non esistendo sub-appalto, non esiste obbligo di reverse-charge per lei in relazione alle fatture emesse da chi installa gli infissi.

----------


## kitiaram

:Smile:  1000 grazie. per l'aiuto.
Saluti

----------

